# solenoid switch



## scottbliz (Mar 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the spec are for a solenoid switch on a JD 1977 4430. We just took off a 12 v with # of SA7-4201 J Are these the same one that come from an auto parts store. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy scotbliz,

Thanks for posting on the tractor forum.

You can try taking it to an auto parts store to see if they can cross-reference for you.

Ebay has a number of solenoids listed for a JD 4430. Typical price ~$35.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

NAPA is good at matching stuff. I got one for a Kohler motor at an advanced auto parts, just walked in the door with the old one, they handed me one that seemed to match that was designed for a Ford truck. They are a pretty universal mechanism, as long as it has the right number of connectors, and the mount holes line up, you're in business. It was a while ago, but I think I paid 12 or 20$, it was not particularly expensive.


----------

